# HTPC



## BlackBeltDUde05 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi,

I use my laptop (which has an HDMI port) doubled as an HTPC sort of, and I heard about this program/website that lets you buy movies for really cheap (FantaTunes). You can download 720p HD for $2. It seems like its a real website and not a scam (i have a friend who uses it), but before I go ahead using it, I just wanted to make sure it's legal.

Do you know anything about it? Is it legal?

Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

To be honest I've never heard of it. Netflix streams movies in 720p and is gonna offer 1080p this year. It costs more but it's completely legit.


----------

